# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thơm ngon bánh đúc miền Tây - banh duc mien tay

## thietht

*Không giống như bánh đúc phía Bắc trắng trẻo, mịn màng lại bùi bùi vị lạc, bánh đúc miền Tây Nam bộ lại mang một hương vị rất khác, rất đặc trưng, đó là ăn với nước cốt dừa.*

Cũng là bột gạo quấy nhưng người miền Tây lại thêm chút nước cốt lá dứa cho màu bánh xanh lại có mùi thơm thoang thoảng. Có những người phụ nữ khéo tay lại thích đổ bánh theo màu cẩm thạch nhìn vừa đẹp lại vừa ngon.


Người ta sẽ chọn loại bột gạo tẻ ngon, đem ngâm mềm rồi xay nhuyễn, sau đó hòa cùng nước vôi trong. Chuẩn bị hai cái nồi, một nồi sẽ quấy bột có pha lá dứa, một nồi sẽ quấy bột trắng, hai cái nồi đều được tráng mỡ sau đó đổ bột vào và quấy cho đều tay sao cho bột mịn và không vón cục. Khi bột quánh lại đổ cả hai vào một khuôn, cái khéo là đổ sao cho cả hai màu bột nổi thành vân trắng xanh xen kẻ như vân cẩm thạch thì đạt yêu cầu.


Những bà nội trợ ở quê không đổ bánh thành từng bát nhỏ mà làm thành những ổ to, khi ăn lại xắn thành những miếng nhỏ chan với nước cốt dừa và nước đường thắng kẹo hoặc mật ong lấy từ vườn nhà. Ngày nay ít có nhà nào quấy bánh nhưng ở chợ thì lúc nào cũng có, người bán thường ngồi ở đầu chợ hoặc gánh đi rong khắp hang cùng ngõ hẻm, vừa đi vừa rao "Ai bánh đúc ơ..ơ ơiiii!", chỉ cần nghe tiếng rao ấy vị ngọt mát đã lan vào tận đầu lưỡi.
Đến những thành phố lớn như Sài Gòn du khách chắc hẳn cũng sẽ thưởng thức được hương vị này vì miền Tây cách Sài Gòn không mấy xa, giờ đây nhiều món quà miền Tây cũng được mang lên bán ở đây. Nếu thích ăn lạnh, bạn có thể mua về để trong tủ lạnh một lúc, vị bánh sẽ giòn và ngon hơn, lại thêm phần ngọt mát nữa.


_Theo naungon_
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền tây click vào du lịch miền tây_

----------


## mubaohiem

nhìn khác và ngon hơn bánh đúc miền bắc

----------

